# Burton Genesis vs. Union Falcor



## WhiplashCC (Mar 5, 2020)

I've been ripping a LibTech TRS with Burton Cartel bindings for the last few years and have worn them out. I bought a Capita Arthur Longo Mercury board and am looking to pair it with a good set of bindings. 

I ride all-mountain. I ride glades, pow, hit kickers, and like high speed runs. No rails. Any recommendations on bindings? I was looking at the Burton Genesis (or Malavita) and the Union Falcor. 

Not sure if they're the right pairing for the board and am open to other options. Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## LyndoW76 (Mar 2, 2020)

I've got Burton Cartel ESTs on my Burton Process and i love them and i've got Union Falcor on my Jones Mind Expander and there is a world of difference. The Unions are really really responsive and work well when being a bit aggressive with good support in the ankle, but still comfortable.


----------



## WhiplashCC (Mar 5, 2020)

LyndoW76 said:


> The Unions are really really responsive and work well when being a bit aggressive with good support in the ankle, but still comfortable.


Thanks for the insight. I've heard great things about Unions, but I also have two friends that have both had issues with them. Parts breaking or the base plate coming loose throughout the day, so I'm hesitant about the brand. My Burton Cartels have been rock solid for 8+ seasons, but I've never tried another binding brand.


----------



## LyndoW76 (Mar 2, 2020)

On my first board i had both union contact and then union contact pro bindings. The cheaper ones definitely wore out and were easily battered but the Pros were better. The Falcors feel much better made and solid though. Although i've only had them a week so far!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

They are 2 COMPLETELY different bindings.

Falcors are a lot stiffer, a lot more responsive and a lot quicker edge to edge. If you like that, then this is what you like.

Genesis are a very medium flex, very comfortable, and relaxed feeling; but with enough response to power pretty much any board. If you like a medium flex, more mellow response, then this is what you like.

In terms of quality... there's also no comparison. Union are worse quality. But you will hear a lot of good things about Union. Mostly from people who only ride Union and have like 7 pairs of Unions, including special editions, the team highback and so on... on their Orca. Plus another pair on their girlfriend's Orca. Then you'll hear a lot of complaints as well.

For Burton you will hear a lot of bad things... mostly related to how Burton sucks, they're sell out and a corporate super entity, or something about the channel being proprietary and you can ONLY use Burton on Burton (which it is not) and so on. Then you will hear lots of good things about their quality.

Also the Capita Mercury does not need very stiff bindings. But if you like stiff bindings, look for stiff bindings.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

F1EA said:


> They are 2 COMPLETELY different bindings.
> 
> Falcors are a lot stiffer, a lot more responsive and a lot quicker edge to edge. If you like that, then this is what you like.
> 
> ...


This is extremely accurate. If a ladder on a Burton binding breaks in -50 degree weather, it's Burton's fault. If a Union ankle strap screw backs out and falls off mid-ride because of a design flaw they only fixed a couple of years ago, it's because you didn't tighten them enough and you're a bad person.

I think as of today you really can't go wrong with Burton or Union, but because of my history with Union bindings and not liking the way that the highback, strap, and heelcup are all attached with a single-point-of-failure screw I shy away from that design in favor of Rome, which are also super-reponsive and don't have that problem.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

drblast said:


> This is extremely accurate. If a ladder on a Burton binding breaks in -50 degree weather, it's Burton's fault. If a Union ankle strap screw backs out and falls off mid-ride because of a design flaw they only fixed a couple of years ago, it's because you didn't tighten them enough and you're a bad person.
> 
> I think as of today you really can't go wrong with Burton or Union, but because of my history with Union bindings and not liking the way that the highback, strap, and heelcup are all attached with a single-point-of-failure screw I shy away from that design in favor of Rome, which are also super-reponsive and don't have that problem.


Yep. Either will be fine. Mostly a matter of individual preference and not really an argument I'd care to take on... lol

But i think something a bit less serious/stiff, would be better for that board...

B Cartel or Genesis
Union Atlas or Strata
Rome Katana or DOD
Ride Capo
Now Pilot or Jones Mercury
etc


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Falcor or Atlas. Period.


----------

